# Skinning Question



## lesserlumpkin (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm working on a stalk around costume. I'm looking for a way to make a smooth skin over the hands. Currently I've used paper mache but the lines from the paper would show up if I dry brushed. 

I was thinking about trying silicon caulk. Can anyone tell me if this would make for a good overlay? Also will the caulk accept a standard spray on paint primer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't speak to silicone caulk, but you might try using liquid latex. I think it would be easier to work with. You can find it at craft stores.

One way to minimize the lines when doing paper mache is to make sure the edges of the strips are rough and uneven. This will help them to blend into a less visible appearance after application. Tear the paper by hand and don't cut the pieces with scissors.


----------



## lesserlumpkin (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you Roxy. I had been thinking about liquid latex also but I came across someone saying it tends to break down over time. Still If you've had good success with it I suppose I should give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I use thick monster mud and paper towels for skin. Works great. 
It's expensive but that "as seen on tv" rubber coating works well too. They sell it in quart tubs so you can brush it on.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Latex breaking down, means in a few years (2-3), not days. It would be my first chose. Silicon caulk in a thin coat may work too and will take painting as does the latex. I would get white, not clear though. I havent use the spray on rubber stuff (TV) not sure about how the price would match up.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> I havent use the spray on rubber stuff (TV) not sure about how the price would match up.


It's probably close to the cost of liquid latex but will last a lifetime. Gotta get it in the tubs that you can paint with a brush though.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

lesserlumpkin said:


> I'm working on a stalk around costume. I'm looking for a way to make a smooth skin over the hands. Currently I've used paper mache but the lines from the paper would show up if I dry brushed.
> 
> I was thinking about trying silicon caulk. Can anyone tell me if this would make for a good overlay? Also will the caulk accept a standard spray on paint primer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


no sorry, silcone wont take spraypaint it will flake off.
if you use acryllic latex caulking it can be painted with house paint.

if your set on using silicone caulking you can tint it with acryllic paint.
you would squirt caulking into a plastic cup then pour in either naphtha
or I use colemans camping fuel. and stir it until you get it thinner

when its thin enough for brushing, then i add a few drops of acyllic paint
the technique is similar to Allens videos, these explain the technique.





Also here is a video on corpsing with the $2 acrylic latex caulk


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think a lot depends upon how smooth/clean your object is, what it's made out of, what you want it to look like when you're done, and what kind of elements or activity will it be exposed to when you are done.
Prolonged UV exposure, along with weather, can destroy a lot of stuff in a hurry. and if it needs to flex or move for your haunt, or even to store it, then that needs to be considered too.
As to the texture, keep in mind how it will be seen (ambient light, in the dark, from a distance or up close, etc. comes into play too. Killing yourself on detail if it can only be viewed from twenty feet away is wasted labor and time.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Curious if the spray rubber would have any value the STOP LEAK brand comes to mind.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Could you spray it with something like Plasti-dip to cover the lines from paper mache? That would also Wx-proof it. 
Or what if you rip all the paper instead of cutting it? Then the lines would be feathered and might not show up as bad.


----------

